# Questions for HerbetK



## ngbiker (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Herbert, 
I thought that you would be the best person to ask about my bike or you would at least be able to find out from someone at the plant. I recently upgraded from a Siena to a '06 Vortex compact. I was wondering about the design behind some of the tubes. First, the seat tube, why does it go from round to ovalized at the bottom, is this to accomodate a bigger down tube or is this the best proposed shape to resist bb flex? Second, the left chainstay is wider and flatter horizontally than the right one, is the right chainstay rounded to avoid clearance issues with the crank? Next, why are the seatstays curved versus straight? Does that give them more vertical compliance and yield a smoother ride? Lastly, what does 6/4 stand for? I know it is a different grade of ti, but do the numbers actually mean something or are they just arbitrary. I don't mean to pester you with a bunch of small questions, I just want to gain a little in depth knowledge of my new ride. I am extremely pleased with it and can't wait for race season to begin. Thanks!

Stephen


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

- Seat tube is round at top to accomodate the seatpost. It is ovalized at bottom to resist flex in the direction of the larger axis (in this case, side to side).

- The asymetrical chainstays are supposedly done to make the bike more comfortable (I am not sure how). I just came from a bike shop that had Kuota frames with a similar design.

- The seatstays are curved to make them more flexible in the vertical plane. This should help it to better absorb bumps.

- 6/4 titanium is composed of 90% titanium, 6% aluminum and 4 vanadium. This is opposed to 3/2.5 titanium which is 94.5% titanium, 3% aluminum and 2.5% vanadium. 6/4 titanium is stiffer than 3/2.5, thus, you can use less of it to make a frame which results in a lighter frame. 6/4 titanium is much more expensive which some people incorrectly interpret to mean that it is better; it is not better, it is simply a different alloy.

I hope this helps. Enjoy your bike.


----------



## ngbiker (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for some enlightenment, it's always cool to find out the purpose behind the design.
I also heard that 6/4 cannot be extruded like 3/2.5 so all 6/4 tubes are welded together from sheets. Even though 6/4 is stiffer than 3/2.5, I still think the Vortex's ride is butter smooth....could also be new bike euphoria.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

How about some pics of the bike???


----------



## ngbiker (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll post some up soon. Did 110 miles yesterday with the Winter Bike League, got alot of compliments.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

I plan in getting a new bike soon. I may have narrowed it down to the Vortex (traditional) or the Tuscany. I need to test ride them. I also need to determine if the Vortex is worth the extra $1500.

Tell me what you think of the bike in detail. And please lots of high quality pics soon.


----------



## Litemike (Nov 1, 2005)

*Herbert, since you are in the know,*

Will Litespeed be offering a selection of clothing for 06? Any pics? I know you guys are in the bike biz, but I really would like a styling kit w/ vest, long sleeves and the like. Thanks for any input.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

ngbiker, questions like this are not pestering me at all. If I posted questions about my car on a car forum, I'd love it if I could hear it from the horse's mouth. 
But it sounds like HazemBata did a great job answering your questions. I would only add that the multishaped chainstays also add to the side to side stiffness too.
As for 6Al/4V titanium tubes, there are actually some drawn tubes available these days, but the tubeshapes on the Vortex could not be created from round tubes. Plus even if the bike had more round tubes, we'd still prefer to shape the tube as we can make it lighter that way.
Hope this helps.
Cheers,
Herbert

Litespeed

@litemike: We should have some new Litespeed riding clothes by spring time. We actually have clothing every year, we are unfortunately just running late this year.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

I would just like to say that the Vortex is hot. Really, HOT.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

HerbertK,

It sounds like you work for Litespeed. Can you give me a detailed comparison between the Vortex and Tuscany? I am looking for information that I cannot read off of a spec sheet. How do they ride relative to each other. What is the purpose for each bike?

I am 5'9'', 165lbs and am an avid, mostly non-competitive cyclist. Which bike do you recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes indeed I work for Litespeed and let me try to help you here. Both the Vortex and the Tuscany are considered great all around bikes or when using a TdF analogy, yellow jersey bikes. (Ghisallo more of a polkadot jersey bike and Ultimate more of a green jersey bike). The Vortex is lighter than the Tuscany and has much more elaborate tube shapes. Both bikes should feel somehat similar in terms of stiffness, but with the Vortex feeling lighter. I personally though have only ridden the 06 Vortex but not the 06 Tuscany, so I can't give you a direct riding comparison.

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Herbert,

I have a chance to get a good deal on an '05 Ultimate. I have never ridden it. I am looking for an all-around bike for the avid, though mostly non-competitive, enthusiast. I am 5'9'' and weidgh about 165. Will this bike suit my needs?

If anyone else has ridden the bike then please chime in.

Thanks.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

Hazem,
I know many people who use Ultimates for an all around bike, so I think that this is great. I actually road an Ultimate bike for several years and liked it very much. But here is the best advice for you, no matter how great the deal is, the most important thing is that the bike needs to fit you well.

Cheers,
Herbert
Litespeed


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

HerbertK- how about some Litespeed license plate frames, casual clothes, shop apron,and baseball caps? i'd love to buy those. esp that work shirt from a couple years back!


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

groundzero said:


> HerbertK- how about some Litespeed license plate frames, casual clothes, shop apron,and baseball caps? i'd love to buy those. esp that work shirt from a couple years back!


We are about to have some new items on the the website, and that'll include t-shirts, hats, jerseys, shorts and socks.

Herbert

Litespeed


----------

